# base layer under or over bibs??



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a pair of RS Sugoi bibs and was wondering does my L/S base layer go under or over the bibs?? I think the last time I was out I wore it over my bibs but just recently saw a guy wearing his under his. Which is the correct was to wear them with a base layer? I am thinking over the bibs because I think it would almost be considered like a jersey and jerseys aren't worn under the bibs. 
Also I have some leg warmers and some above the ankle wool socks. Do the socks go over the warmers or under them?? Or does it not really matter? 
Thanks


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

under/under


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

its called a base layer for a reason!


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I was doing it half right LOL. I tried it both ways and wearing it over seemed more comfortable than under. I guess I need to try it again and this weekend and see if it feels different. 
Thanks


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

whatever works for you. if some self-appointed style guru gives you a hard time, drop him.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

trek21 said:


> Or does it not really matter?


Matter? MATTER? Of course it matters. Sox go under legwarmers. Leg warmers go under shorts. Shorts go under tights. Vests go under bib straps. Arm warmers go under jersey sleeves (duhh, as if they wouldn't) and......one to get the debate started.......glasses go under helmet straps  

Oh yes - underwear stays in your drawer.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

*You MUST...*

Ahhh, here comes the undergarments police, sirens blaring and lights flashing...
Seriously, is anyone going to stop you and check what goes under where ? (now, if she was pretty, I wouldn't mind at all)
I would (and do) wear base layers ov... oops, almost let it go - however I feel like.
Cheers to you.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hell I think you should wear underwear under your shorts, base layers over your jersey and white tube socks pulled up as high as they can go on the outside of whatever cheap performance tights you bought. That way the rest of us, who look like idiots, will look good!:wink:


----------



## anhinga (Nov 19, 2004)

If it's really cold and you have to take a dump - either in the woods or in an unheated bathroom like the one along the route I ride - you'll be glad you wore the base layer under your bibs. Otherwise, you have to take the base layer off, and at 40 degrees or less that can be mighty unpleasant.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

I usually wear mine under the bibs, because then it's one less thing I gotta take off when nature calls. But sometimes I like to go crazy and wear it over the bibs.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Oh yes - underwear stays in your drawer.


If I don't close the drawer tightly they don't always. Not with my two cats around.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I wear my baselayer top under the bibs.

question: do any of you wear knee warmer under your long bibs for added knee warmth? under 40 degrees affects my knees. Any suggestions?

In the summer, my glasses go under my helmet straps in case I get a bee in a vent and I need to pop the helmet off, fast.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

calle_betis said:


> question: do any of you wear knee warmer under your long bibs for added knee warmth? under 40 degrees affects my knees. Any suggestions?


When it's cold enough up here in Canada (below freezing), polypro longjohns under the bib tights are the only way it's possible to ride. 



> In the summer, my glasses go under my helmet straps in case I get a bee in a vent and I need to pop the helmet off, fast.


Done that many times. I can't imagine doing it with the glasses *over* the helmet straps. Some of us don't get free glasses like the pros.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

anhinga said:


> If it's really cold and you have to take a dump - either in the woods or in an unheated bathroom like the one along the route I ride - you'll be glad you wore the base layer under your bibs. Otherwise, you have to take the base layer off, and at 40 degrees or less that can be mighty unpleasant.


If you have to take a dump when you're riding, you're doing it wrong.

Unless you're a cross-country tourist, of course. But most of those people don't wear bibs.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Under. Keeps things nice and tidy.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> If you have to take a dump when you're riding, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Unless you're a cross-country tourist, of course. But most of those people don't wear bibs.


Well aren't you Mr. Intestinal Fortitude.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

waldo425 said:


> Well aren't you Mr. Intestinal Fortitude.


I am. All of that just shuts off when I'm riding. No one I've ever ridden with has ever stopped to take a dump, either.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> I am. All of that just shuts off when I'm riding. No one I've ever ridden with has ever stopped to take a dump, either.


Not for me either in 48 years of riding. Even peeing shuts down. I rode with one guy once who had to take 3 or 4 pees in two hours. Me - none.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The dump is ALWAYS taken BEFORE the ride. Can't be haulin' all that poo for the ride.

This was a trick that the high school wrestlers use to make weight. Drop a deuce before stepping on the scale.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> The dump is ALWAYS taken BEFORE the ride. Can't be haulin' all that poo for the ride.


I'm sure he would if he could . . . that's the problem (I think).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I find if I'm riding with slower riders, I sometimes have to pee. If I'm with a group that's pushing me, though... never.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> I am. All of that just shuts off when I'm riding. No one I've ever ridden with has ever stopped to take a dump, either.


Some guys ride LONG hours. You obviously don't if you've never seen someone **** on a ride.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

yater said:


> Some guys ride LONG hours. You obviously don't if you've never seen someone **** on a ride.


I probably don't. My longest rides have been in the 6-7 hour range.

My normal rides are around 3 hours.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Matter? MATTER? Of course it matters. Sox go under legwarmers. Leg warmers go under shorts. Shorts go under tights. Vests go under bib straps. Arm warmers go under jersey sleeves (duhh, as if they wouldn't) and......one to get the debate started.......glasses go under helmet straps
> 
> Oh yes - underwear stays in your drawer.


socks go over leg warmers
sunglasses go over helmet straps

ive also never had to take a dump whilst out riding

only one person in my crew has to take dumps very regularly, i think he goes up to 4 times a day. another guy got caught in a poo emergency about 50km from civilisation and he had to use his socks to clean things up, the socks obviously stayed in the wilderness with the poo.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

alexb618 said:


> another guy got caught in a poo emergency about 50km from civilisation and he had to use his socks to clean things up, the socks obviously stayed in the wilderness with the poo.


If that silly person had been prepared with his spare tube wrapped in an old sock and placed in the under-saddle bag then he wouldn't have had to sacrifice good socks. And the old sock provides other benefits too - keeping a hand clean when doing emergency bike repairs and, more importantly, preventing holes being chaffed in the spare tube. Ask me how I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## CraigFavata9 (Mar 27, 2008)

As one of the purposes of a base layer is to wick sweat away from your body, it is clearly going to be most effective when it's as close to the skin as possible. Having said that, if it's more comfortable for you to have it over the bib (and you don't get clammy with sweat) then stick with that.

Really, the only answer is to try both methods and to go with what you are most comfortable.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Matter? MATTER? Of course it matters. Vests go under bib straps.


huh? but my bib straps are already tight.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Is this the Pooh thread now?*

from Blackadder goes forth

General Melchett: Is this true, Blackadder? Did Captain Darling pooh-pooh you? 
Captain Blackadder: Well, perhaps a little. 
General Melchett: Well, then, damn it all! What more evidence do you need? The pooh-poohing alone is a court martial offense! 
Captain Blackadder: I can assure you, sir, that the pooh-poohing was purely circumstantial. 
General Melchett: Well, I hope so, Blackadder. You know, if there's one thing I've learnt from being in the Army, it's never ignore a pooh-pooh. I knew a Major, who got pooh-poohed, made the mistake of ignoring the pooh-pooh. He pooh-poohed it! Fatal error! 'Cos it turned out all along that the soldier who pooh-poohed him had been pooh-poohing a lot of other officers who pooh-poohed their pooh-poohs. In the end, we had to disband the regiment. Morale totally destroyed... by pooh-pooh!


----------

